
China Silences Critics over Deadly Virus Outbreak - ilamont
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/22/business/virus-corona.html
======
mzs
Yesterday PRC announced that gov officials were not to leave Wuhan, today it
announced that public transport out of the area would stop 10:00AM tomorrow.
It's not been announced when it will resume, nor how private vehicles are
affected, but it seems this is too late
[https://3g.163.com/news/article/F3HRMGN80001899O.html](https://3g.163.com/news/article/F3HRMGN80001899O.html)

For historical context PRC placed roadblocks in the way of ROC during the SARS
response
[https://www.nature.com/articles/422652a](https://www.nature.com/articles/422652a)

~~~
mzs
"WUHAN VIRUS / U.S. calls for Taiwan's inclusion in WHO amid epidemic threat"
[https://focustaiwan.tw/society/202001230004](https://focustaiwan.tw/society/202001230004)

Unnamed "senior American State Department official" appears in this CNA
article, up to the reader to decided how to treat that (US ROC PRC relations
are complicated) but the member of the French lower house of parliament on the
committee for French/Taiwanese relations stands-by his statement:
[https://twitter.com/ebothorel/status/1220336327780110336](https://twitter.com/ebothorel/status/1220336327780110336)

